# Clubbing still?



## Rach276

Do any of you still go clubbing?
Most of the pregnant teens I know do, they dont drink, but it just would feel abit, well, wrong?


----------



## indianorchi

I was never really a big clubber before I was pregnant but I've been out a couple of times and it seems like people were judging me for being there, assuming I was drinking I guess even though I was only drinking J2o. It was the same walking through San Antonio in Ibiza. The first night I went out was fine, people were trying to get us (OH and I) to go in the clubs but the second night I was wearing a tight dress which showed I was pregnant and I got such filthy looks off people! 
If someone likes clubbing they shouldn't stop just because they're pregnant, as long as they're not drinking or popping pills or anything! Whether or not you feel up to it though...


----------



## Kimboowee

I still go to pubs, but not to clubs. I just get too hot and its so over-crowded!
Plus i've felt i've been judged even though i wasn't drinking or even dancing!

My mates have just stopped inviting me out for mad nignts...haha
x


----------



## Blob

I didnt go out but i just really couldnt be bothered and im not sure have felt right


----------



## Rach276

Im going home for christmas and havent seen my friends in ages and they want to go clubbing on new year but I think I will feel guilty if I go. Not becuase I will drink or anything but because of peoples opinions of me? I wouldnt be able to handle going out at 10 and getting back at 4 any ways :D. Think ill just stay in with the fam


----------



## PixieKitty

I still go to raves/psy-trance parties, I don't see why I should feel wrong about it. 
I don't drink and smoking's only allowed outside so it's actually healthier than staying at home.
Little Jack kicks loads when I get up and have a little dance, he's gonna be a little rave child :D
x


----------



## nikky0907

No,I didn't go clubbing.Before I was pregnant I was out pretty much every weekend if not often but once I was I'd just go for a juice or coffee with my friends in the evening...

:shrug: I really don't know what I'd be doing on a party with my swollen ankles and big belly :lol:


----------



## indianorchi

Rach276 said:


> Im going home for christmas and havent seen my friends in ages and they want to go clubbing on new year but I think I will feel guilty if I go. Not becuase I will drink or anything but because of peoples opinions of me? I wouldnt be able to handle going out at 10 and getting back at 4 any ways :D. Think ill just stay in with the fam

What other people think SHOULDN'T matter, but I know it does. It's not nice being judged.
No way would I be able to handle that. I went out for a friend's birthday just to a quiet bar and had to go home at about 10 because I was so tired, that was at about 22 weeks. I dread to think what I'd be like now!


----------



## Rach276

Its horrible being judged! I take what other people think to heart to much


----------



## indianorchi

It is horrible. I've only ever noticed one person give me a dodgey look and it didn't bother me too much because it was an old Muslim man and I appreciate their culture and beliefs are very different to ours but when I'm out with the OH he seems to notice people staring a lot just when we're walking in the street. It makes him angry so I'm glad I'm in too much of a dream world to notice!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i only went to pubs people were fine was shocked.
i know lass who went out to clubs till after 36weeks never drank though people made comments and thought was drinking.
i dont see the problem but think you do have be very careful incase anything happens or some drunk starts on you or bump gets hurt in anyway


----------



## Serene123

I never, and I would've been afraid of my bump getting hurt!


----------



## indianorchi

That's true. Sober people are bad enough at knocking into bumps and being careless!


----------



## dreams

I worry about this so much! I don't see much of my friends really as they're in uni about the country only me and one other girl stayed at home, so i only get to see them on holidays. They don't really go out to do anything else only pubs and clubs in town, sometimes to the cinema but hardly ever. I'm not showing yet so i guess it doesn't matter right now but when i do i'm going to feel so self conscious. I hate the fact that people would be judging me and looking at me. I wouldn't be drinking and i don't smoke so i don't see a problem at going out, you know your limits and the baby is still the most important thing, i mean you'd just go home if you things weren't ok. I don't know i probably will end up not going out when i'm showing or wear really baggy gathered clothes that make me look fat not pregnant lol


----------



## tasha41

I don't go.. 
1) I can't drink, obviously, and it's not fun to be around a whole bunch of drunks when you're sober!
2) I'm always tired and I'd be home by 12.. when all the fun is just starting up usually lol!
3) I don't trust drunk people not to bump me, knock me down, etc.
4) The patios here are not smoke free, the inside of the club is loud & warm.
5) I don't trust myself not to have a public meltdown of some sort haha
6) It's .. awkward .. to order a non-alcoholic beverage at a lot of clubs here!


----------



## sparkswillfly

indianorchi said:


> I was never really a big clubber before I was pregnant but I've been out a couple of times and it seems like people were judging me for being there, assuming I was drinking I guess even though I was only drinking J2o. It was the same walking through *San Antonio in Ibiza*. The first night I went out was fine, people were trying to get us (OH and I) to go in the clubs but the second night I was wearing a tight dress which showed I was pregnant and I got such filthy looks off people!
> If someone likes clubbing they shouldn't stop just because they're pregnant, as long as they're not drinking or popping pills or anything! Whether or not you feel up to it though...

Now that is definitely the last place I would want to be if pregnant. (I lived there one summer btw) That place is in a league of its own. Im not surprise you got funny looks...... no offence.


----------



## JayleighAnn

I went up town when I was 8 weeks preg, didnt drink obviously, but by 1am I needed to go home, I just couldn't hack it


----------



## Jemma_x

Ive been clubbing a couple of times when i didnt have my morning sickness and i just didnt drink or go near the outside smoking area. I didnt get any funny looks of people as you couldnt see a bump but i wouldnt go clubbing now although i have been to a couple of pubs and no-one has said anything or given me funny looks


----------



## sparkswillfly

I went out once at around 20 weeks. I felt really paranoid and uncomfortable.


----------



## Serene123

Why anyone would want to is beyond me :rofl: Each to their own


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I went out 11 days before I was due to a club my uncle & mates DJ. It wasn't too packed & I had a great night. Nobody judged me at all. I had people touching my bump & asking me questions ha ha. Go out enjoy yourself.


----------



## TashaAndBump

I never really went clubbing before I was pregnant. I went a few times, but not regularly and certainly not often. I was always more of a pub girl... the lights and loud music really unsettled me I just didn't feel right in clubs ever, I never liked the atmosphere and not being able to talk with the people I was out with or hear a thing above the music...

I went to a few gay clubs while I was pregnant but they are very toned down and the music is low enough to hear above it! Haha, I always thought that the loud music in the clubs might hurt baby's ears or confuse her or upset her? But that was just how I felt and there is nothing to really suggest that would be the case... It's not something I know or read anywhere or anything it is just a protective way I felt about my bump. As well the clubs around here aren't that great - they can be scary and dangerous - there are a lot of unprovoked stabbings around here.... I just wouldn't have felt right _personally_ going - not because of what others thought, though - If other people want to judge me for the way I do things SCREW THEM! It is my life, my bump and my baby and I wouldn't be doing anything if I thought they would get hurt! Threre is no harm in having fun; just because you are pregnant does not mean that your life has to end. So long as you're not drinking or taking drugs then where is the harm?? Especially as smoking has been banned in public places so you don't even have to worry about bump breathing in second hand smoke... I see no harm.


----------



## pinkmummy

I never used to go clubbing before Caitlin or this one but I did used to go out.

When I was pregnant with Caitlin my mate's 18th was in August and Caitlin was due November and I went out, I didnt drink but I noticed all the awful looks I got off people for being 'out on the town'. That was the only time I went out when I was pregnant with Caitlin.

I used to go out every Thursday night before this one but we didn't go out drinking we only went to 1 pub coz of the kaaroke and it was never busy so no fear of being bumped. I stopped going out about 1 - 1 1/2 months ago as I was just too tired with work and everything too. I pop out every now and then with them just to show my face but I'm usually home by 9 10 at the latest unless it was for something special like our Xmas meal.

I dont see a problem going out when pregnant as long as there isn't drink drugs etc involved. But I think that clubbing is a bit too dangerous. I personally have never been 'clubbing' but from what I've heard its a lot of jumping about and really crowded and I'd just be wayyyyyy to worried about someone hitting the bump. And there's no way I could dance with this bump on me! :D


----------



## Pyrrhic

I haven't gone out, and it's not because I'm worried about people judging and not drinking but I have no idea if continued loud noises have any effect on foetal development and frankly I wouldn't want to expose my unborn child to unnecessary noise levels.


----------



## PixieKitty

Haven't got a problem with that, bubs loves loud music already!
Little dancer he is, headbangs when his Daddys rocks out on guitar and dances along to psy-trance.
I think it's probably best he hears it all now anyway, otherwise he'll never get used to loud noises. For example my OHs dog barks constantly, and there's no way of getting around that. But, babies can hear and get used to these noises in the womb. So when they come out and hear it in the open, it doesn't startle them!
x


----------



## TashaAndBump

This whole thing about noise exposure during pregnancy got me thinking, so I have done some research and this is what I have found:



> At about 24 weeks, your baby's outer, middle, and inner ear &#8212; including the cochlea, the snail-shell-shaped tube in the inner ear where vibrations are converted into the nerve impulses we perceive as sound &#8212; are well-developed. By 27 to 30 weeks, your baby's ear is mature enough to start to respond to the sounds that filter through to him or her. The sounds, of course, are muffled &#8212; and not just by the physical barrier of amniotic fluid and your own body. In his or her fluid-filled home, a baby's eardrum and middle ear can't do their normal job of amplifying sounds. So even sounds that are quite loud to you won't be for the fetus.
> 
> Of course, that's only true as long as the sounds aren't at the Def Leppard-level or don't last too long. A fetus' prolonged and repeated exposure to very loud noise &#8212; say, an eight-hour-a-day shift in an industrial workplace, where the sound level is more than 90 or 100 decibels (about the same as standing next to a loud lawnmower or a chain saw) &#8212; raises the odds of a baby suffering some hearing loss, especially at higher frequencies. Such prolonged noise exposure can also increase the risk of premature delivery and low-birth-weight babies. Extremely intense sound, 150 or 155 decibels (ever stand right next to a screaming jet engine?), can cause similar problems for the baby (you'll know because your own hearing will be fried).

So, you should be okay as long as you don't go clubbing too often for too long. But some clubs I think are really loud - maybe even reaching 155 decibles?? So just make sure that you are not going anywhere too loud and you will be fine :)


----------



## TashaAndBump

:shock: Just found this: https://dsc.discovery.com/news/media/fetalcryingvideo.html - Baby being startled by noise and crying in the womb.



> When sound was played through the uterine wall of this fetus' mother, the fetus startled and turned the head.
> 
> Then the fetus showed all the characteristics of crying: an open mouth, increasing head tilts, a quivering chin and several irregular breaths before exhaling and settling with a turn of the head, mouthing and swallowing.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I remember watching that video and found it upsetting. I've heard people saying their baby 'loves' loud music because they jump around a lot. It's more reasonable to assume that these babies are actually startled or even afraid of the loud noises which are out of the ordinary for them.


----------



## Rach276

I really dont think the clubbing while preg is for me. Iv got ages after hes born when I can go :D


----------



## sparkswillfly

rafwife said:


> I remember watching that video and found it upsetting. I've heard people saying their baby 'loves' loud music because they jump around a lot. It's more reasonable to assume that these babies are actually startled or even afraid of the loud noises which are out of the ordinary for them.

That is very true.


----------



## PixieKitty

I think I know what's best for my baby. I don't smoke, drink, do drugs, I eat healthily, but apparently that isn't good enough. 
My mum was 8 months gone with me when she went to a Beachboys concert, and I can't say it did me any harm.
Music is a big part of my life, and OH's life. This kid's used to music playing now, I know when he's stressing, and he certainly wasn't stressing when we went to Birmingham. 
I don't need you making me feel guilty, thanks.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Who on earth are you talking to? I haven't even read your posts in this thread. I was replying to Tasha.


----------



## sparkswillfly

How can you know if your babies startled or happy? hes in your womb..............? Just curious


----------



## PixieKitty

I don't know, I just know he isn't upset. I've felt him upset before, when I get stressed he kicks differently, and seems to twist around more. He wasn't like that when I was dancing, and I had a check up a few days later he was absolutely fine.
Sorry, I know I over-reacted, I'm just really touchy about that, I try my best to look after him but it just felt like people were looking down on me for going out, and the thought of upsetting my baby son... It hurts when people assume I'm going to be a bad mum to him, so I'm very defensive when it comes to this stuff.
I know you's weren't accusing me of that, just felt a bit like that.


----------



## TashaAndBump

PixieKitty said:


> I don't know, I just know he isn't upset. I've felt him upset before, when I get stressed he kicks differently, and seems to twist around more. He wasn't like that when I was dancing, and I had a check up a few days later he was absolutely fine.
> Sorry, I know I over-reacted, I'm just really touchy about that, I try my best to look after him but it just felt like people were looking down on me for going out, and the thought of upsetting my baby son... It hurts when people assume I'm going to be a bad mum to him, so I'm very defensive when it comes to this stuff.
> I know you's weren't accusing me of that, just felt a bit like that.

Hun, we weren't accusing you of anything - I certainly wasn't. I just thought you (and others viewing this thread) might find what I had found on google interesting - I certainly found it good to know. But what you do with that information is your own and you know what is best for your baby. What you choose to do is your own decision to make. It is nobody's place to judge you for that. I genuinely do not believe anybody here meant to judge you anyway. Chin up chuck. You're doing really well by your baby - nothing to feel guilty over :hugs: x


----------



## soliloquise

PixieKitty said:


> I think I know what's best for my baby. I don't smoke, drink, do drugs, I eat healthily, but apparently that isn't good enough.
> My mum was 8 months gone with me when she went to a Beachboys concert, and I can't say it did me any harm.
> Music is a big part of my life, and OH's life. This kid's used to music playing now, I know when he's stressing, and he certainly wasn't stressing when we went to Birmingham.
> I don't need you making me feel guilty, thanks.


my blob will be used to music too. i play violin ( which is one noisy instrument ), guitars etc and have 2 noisy dogs. rhythmic sounds are good for babies according to stuff i have read. music certainly helps with intelligence . my baby will be born into a noisy house and there isn't a huge amount i can do about it with the dogs etc. in august all being well i am taking self and baby ( aged a month ) to a festival ( cropredy folk festie ). i have lots of contacts and friends going and will be fine but for that the baby will have ear mufflers and we won't be too close to the sound stacks lol. i think its great your baby is hearing music and will be born into a musical household.


----------



## sparkswillfly

All my baby will hear all day is me shouting at the dog constantly...


----------



## Pyrrhic

ditto sparks :rofl: I told my OH that the only thing that's going to get the baby to sleep is either the sound of the dog yapping or me telling it to shut up! :rofl:


----------



## Chel

I went out dancing when I was 37 weeks pregnant, I got some funny looks, but I felt they were more looks of disbelief than harsh judgement! I only went out once during pregnancy, but I wasn't really into clubbing before I was pregnant anyway.

Something I've found with Jasper, who is now 4 weeks old, if I hold him and dance around like a looney, rather than gentle rocking, he falls asleep quite quickly and then if I put him down in his bed with slow music playing loudly, he sleeps through better... so... in my opinion, Jasper would have enjoyed clubbing in utero. Loud music + lots of movement = happy Jasper :happydance:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

hee hee, that was a cute description. I'm imagining a fetus-version of your son dancing around in there lol


----------



## maddiwatts19

i'm just to tired to go out...


----------



## pinkmummy

sparkswillfly said:


> All my baby will hear all day is me shouting at the dog constantly...

All baby will hear is me shouting at Caitlin :rofl: All she ever says is NO and she just completey ignores you when you talk to her ignorant little bugger!


----------



## indianorchi

sparkswillfly said:


> indianorchi said:
> 
> 
> I was never really a big clubber before I was pregnant but I've been out a couple of times and it seems like people were judging me for being there, assuming I was drinking I guess even though I was only drinking J2o. It was the same walking through *San Antonio in Ibiza*. The first night I went out was fine, people were trying to get us (OH and I) to go in the clubs but the second night I was wearing a tight dress which showed I was pregnant and I got such filthy looks off people!
> If someone likes clubbing they shouldn't stop just because they're pregnant, as long as they're not drinking or popping pills or anything! Whether or not you feel up to it though...
> 
> Now that is definitely the last place I would want to be if pregnant. (I lived there one summer btw) That place is in a league of its own. Im not surprise you got funny looks...... no offence.Click to expand...

Yeah I guess I'd probably do the same. I was staying across the water in San Antonio Bay and thought I would check it out. I hated how crowded it was and OH commenting on all the girls walking around in undies wasn't too fun...but I didn't actually go in any bars or clubs I think I would've ran out crying. Going shopping on a Saturday is bad enough for me!


----------



## Lucy&Pard

Id be worried about someone banging into me mroe than what people thoght about me being there!


----------



## MissTeexx

i went out last nite actually...

I was a really big clubber b4 i was pregnant but i left after about an hour& a half....

Boring & i couldnt breathe... u rele do notice it wen your not smashed off your face =P

xo


----------



## kitty1987

I havent been to a club since about July. Mainly because I was getting too tired by 11pm and they were always full of drunk people that bumped into me every 5 seconds even when there was plenty of space either side of me lol


----------



## oxSarahxo

I didn't go clubbing or out once when I was pregnant, or drink, or smoke, or do drugs or anything. And my daughter still didnt survive when she was born.

I think if people had a clue about the risks they take when they do things, they wouldn't do them. But that's just my opinion because I had the "perfect pregnancy", no problems, did everything by the book and she still died. 

The cards were dealt from conception. 

If people are gonna go clubbing etc, just be careful.


----------



## Younglutonmum

oxSarahxo said:


> I didn't go clubbing or out once when I was pregnant, or drink, or smoke, or do drugs or anything. And my daughter still didnt survive when she was born.
> 
> I think if people had a clue about the risks they take when they do things, they wouldn't do them. But that's just my opinion because I had the "perfect pregnancy", no problems, did everything by the book and she still died.
> 
> The cards were dealt from conception.
> 
> If people are gonna go clubbing etc, just be careful.

:hug: :hug: :hug:

I went out a few times when I was pregnant

I actually went out the Saturday before I was induced


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Ive been out once so far, I used to go out alot. But when I went out I was about 8 weeks gone and I did not enjoy myself, I was tired and felt really out of place and left out. My OH was'nt there cos he had gone back 2 uni in wales by then. Im going out on new years eve and then again on the 2nd of Jan for a friends bday. But this time OH will be wid me at both so am actually quite excited about it. I neva feel ackward or left out or shy when ive got him wid me. xxx


----------



## Beth_18

i aint been out since the day i found out oh is very protective over me n bump now as i had a bleed at 6weeks and it shit us both up x x x


----------



## Logiebear

Just wanted to say that I am 33 and I still go out to my fave club once a month. I am 27 weeks right now but I have done it with every pregnancy. There are some people that judge and I don't care. I go to concerts too as music is a massive part of my life and loves and won't let anyone put me off dancing or listening to loud music!


----------



## samantha_sarah

Before i was pregnant i was always hitting the town pratically all weekend every weekend but since iv been pregnant i hate it. Im very protective of my bump and i seriously freak out when people are pushing past or dance into me, so iv stopped going out while im pregnant!

I will definatly go out once she is born but obviously not as much!


----------



## mommyof3co

I went out before getting preg but I didn't when pregnant (had my first at 16) and I don't know. I don't think it's a big deal if you aren't drinking or anything, or in one that allows smoking. But Ipersonally don't like going out and leaving my kids so I wouldn't go now even though I'm not pregnant. I dont' live around any friends but if I did the extent of my girls nights would be dinner or something, not out partying


----------



## maddyloves

samantha_sarah said:


> Before i was pregnant i was always hitting the town pratically all weekend every weekend but since iv been pregnant i hate it. Im very protective of my bump and i seriously freak out when people are pushing past or dance into me, so iv stopped going out while im pregnant!
> 
> I will definatly go out once she is born but obviously not as much!

i got exactly the same, i used to go out two or three times a week but now i just get miserable and whiney and tired or panicky with the crowds. i can't understand how i did it so often before! i've been to a couple of gigs but the standing up again made me whinge and then i got worried about damaging the baby's hearing. which made me whingier. 

i hope after she's born i will remember how amazing nights out could be!


----------



## Sovereign

I go out about once a week but generally only to our local pub (which isn't actually local but is OUR local IYKWIM!).


----------



## Sarah-Jane

I used to be at gigs literally every week, i loved it! But since I've been pregnant, I've only gone to a few of my favourite bands coz i don't exactly enjoy standing up for so long haha, I also always used to be right at the front in the pits (I'm a bit of a rock/metal chick) but now I stand at the back and my boyfriend stays with me with his hand on my bump feeling our little one dance along lol. I never really went out to clubs before I was pregnant, only on a mates birthday or on a big get together and it's still the same now I'm pregnant. I went out on New Years Eve to a club as it was also one of my best mates 21st birthday, we made sure we stayed away from the huge crowds but it doesn't bother me that i can't drink coz i still really enjoy myself coz all my mates still treat me exactly the same (apart from being slightly more protective haha).
I said that my last gig was on the 19th of December and I'm sticking to that coz I don't really appreciate the looks i get coz i'm pregnant and i've gotta admit that i am pretty scared of going into early labour coz of the loudness and I'm having my last night out clubbing on the 24th of January for my boyfriends 21st... then it's all about chilling out for my last month and a half of pregnancy then enjoying motherhood :)


----------



## Mommyy2be

Personally i dont go clubbing while im pregnant.. Id be too afraid that some druken idiot would bump into me too hard and hurt the baby...But im paranoid like that lol..


----------



## mz_jackie86

Well i used to be bigggggg social person out few nights a week and every weekend, but since september i have only bin out a few times, its not the same being pregnant and i do need to have a lil drink when im out and i hate bein around drunk ppl!!
Also people tend to stare at u aswell and cos i look young (im 22) its worse, they all think ur out drinkin still Lol!!
Cannot wait til im able to go out for a real drink tho but i prob wont go out for months after baby is born!!! x


----------



## pinkmac85

A girl I know went clubbing until she was 40 weeks along..her water even broke on the dance floor LOL


----------



## k.2the.ricko

I'm not even fully sure yet if I'm preg, but I don't really see a problem in having some fun if there's no alcohol involved?
that's just my opinion though.


----------



## danni0509

i dont think that its wrong to go out when you are pregnant i just think it is wrong when people get plasterd when they are pregnant x


----------



## bootyb

I havent been out since i have been pregnant, one m8 has invited me out but jes havent bin up for it. Used to go out like every weekend but dont anymore. But i go to cinema in the evenning wit me m8s once in a while. if u wanna club,rave whatever as long as ur responsible i dont see why not. im jes not up for it.


----------



## Dizzy321

If your feeling up to it and there is absolutally NO alcohol involved then fair enough, but I could never go clubbing when pregnant.


----------



## mumtobeagain

hi everyone :) i am only 11 weeks and love my social life, but since bein pregnant i havent got the energy to go out lol, i would probs be asleep by 10 in the corner with my j2o lol, but hey if u wanna do it then go 4 it, as long as there is no drinking! lol xx


----------



## orange-sox

I went out Friday night just gone, and managed to stay out till 3 (that is super early for me on a night out, I'm usually up till dawn and the rest) and had to be driven home by the club manager (I was so so so tired and I'd organised the party, wasn't like I was some randomer asking for a lift :rofl: - I thought it was really sweet of him to offer to drive us!)

I'm really lucky that I can sit in the dj booth, or out of the way... I didn't think I would be nervous as it's what I do for a living but I couldn't even bring myself to push through the crowd, I had to get a bouncer to walk me through coz I was petrified of someone hurting me...

I did notice my ears are so sensitive now... I had to switch the level up on my ear plugs, which I've never had to do before! So ear plugs are a must if you are going out I would say!


----------



## AppleBlossom

I went out clubbing a couple of times when I was preg but I didn't have a bump at the time. If you feel up to it I'm sure it can't be that bad, up to a certain point of course. And you don't drink x


----------



## Elli21

When i was pregnant id go out and sit with friends in pubs but not clubs, but clubs stopped being my thing at around 15.


----------



## Pixxie

Would the sound in a club not distress the baby? Or would they enjoy it. Sorry if this is a common/stupid question but im a 1st time WTT :) If it wouldnt upset the baby and I wasnt drinking I would still go out with my mates, theyre very understanding and wouldnt get plastered while I wasnt allowed lol. I dont see why people shouldnt if they enjoy it x


----------



## Pyrrhic

found this:

there is growing evidence that excessive noise can have a detrimental effect on foetal development.



The greatest risk to the baby as a result of exposure to loud music comes from the physiological changes that can happen to the mother. Loud noises can trigger the mother&#8217;s body to release stress hormones, which may negatively affect the growing baby. Here, the risk of damage to the foetus is greatest during the first 14 to 60 days after conception, when the baby&#8217;s central nervous system and vital organ formations are still taking place.


----------



## Pixxie

Thats really interesting to know, now im not sure if I would still go clubbing. I do know that the baby might enjoy music when in the womb, but I wasnt sure If volume would be a factor. 

When my step mum was pregnant with my little brother I remeber her playing her robbie williams CD through headphones on her bump, she said he used to 'dance' when she did it; he loves robbie williams now and hes 10 

I will play music to my bump when Im expecting, Im gonna have a rocker baby lol :)


----------



## BabyCakes

I went out once wen i was heavely pregnant, think it was about a week before my due date, i got so many screwy looks, it was unreal. 
I knew it would be my last night of freedom for a while, so i thort what the hell lol
Obviuosly i didnt drink...


But OMG did my feet hurt the nex day lol


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I've heard that thre can be issues with the fetus' forming ears if there is too much volume... not sure how true that is though. I, also, have heard about the stress hormones.


----------



## mummyholly

I've never been a big fan of parties/clubbing, i'd rather stay in with my mum or best friends and watch dvd's and eat icecream lol. I'd rather keep they money i'd spend on going out to buy the baby something he/she needs :)


----------



## Rebaby

OH and i don't really go out very often anyway, in fact i can't actually think the last time we went out drinking. Ok...no that's not true, the last time we went out was for my birthday in december!

We have people round for dinner and drinks sometimes, and every now and then we have a big party for friends, the last one was at halloween. We probably go to gigs more than anything but even then, we haven't been to one since Jan and don't have any lined up in the near future.

We're not big 'going-out' people to be honest, and lately i am falling asleep at 7pm most nights, so unless i get a miraculous energy boost and personality transplant later in pregnancy i think i will be staying home a lot! :rofl:


----------



## ProudMommy198

Oh no no no no no! I would never! I didnt even go clubbing until after my son was over one because I didnt want to leave him!

I know many teen girls who still think about only themselves when they go! Yea its fun and everything but I'm not going to endanger my child just for "fun"! People get pushed around and knocked down and get into fights and everything! Just because you're not drinking doesnt mean other people there arent and they can be intoxicated and not care whether your pregnant and just want to start a fight or be falling all over the place! IMO its just not good parenting.


----------



## ohmybabybump.

i'd probably go out while i'm not showing but once i start showing i'd probably stray away. i don't like being gawked at and judged. it's irritating.


----------



## AP

Na its always been pub for me... the clubs round here are cattlemarkets and full of permatanned birds looking for 'something'.

Na, its the local and the karaoke, ta!


----------



## CallieBert

I still go out most weekends, My mum thinks its important I make the most of the free time I have. Although I had a nasty fall last week, which knocked me back a little


----------

